# Hello, I'm Mike in the West



## Mike in the West (Feb 17, 2011)

Have been living in Devon, south west England since 1985 when I retired. Have only recently discovered the pleasure of writing, so have everything to learn about this wonderful pastime. Tend to focus on a mixture of fiction and memoir, with occasional forays into the field of poetry.

Looking forward to your company.

Best wishes
Mike


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Mike!


----------



## Mike in the West (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Fuhrer for the welcome. Had a wonderful few workdays in Manila a few years ago.
Best wishes.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the site, Mike. Retirement is the perfect time to take up writing, all those life experiences to draw on will make for great inspiration.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mike in the West said:


> Thanks Fuhrer for the welcome. Had a wonderful few workdays in Manila a few years ago.
> Best wishes.


 
What work did you have here, exactly, if its not too much to ask?


----------



## Nickie (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello to you, Mike, and welcome!



Nickie


----------



## Mike in the West (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Gumby and Nickie for the welcome, much appreciated.

Fuhrer - I was attending a three-day South East Asia regional computer conference. Crammed in as much as possible, but could only get a flavour of the beautiful Philippines.

Best wishes.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 17, 2011)

I see. Hope you enjoyed your stay in our country!


----------

